# Can i play games on my tv using psp



## gautam20 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi! 
I am planning to bye a PSP 3400. 
I am interesting in playing games on tv and also watching movies on it.

In features of PSP 3400 i saw something like *"The functionality of the video-out port is expanded to allow you to also enjoy games on non-progressive TVs using the Component AV Cable."* 

I want to know that what r these non progressive TVs.:4-dontkno 

I have a LG TV Model *"29FG2RGE-TG"*.

will i able to play games and watch movies in it through a PSP 3400.

Also what is this Component cable.:4-dontkno

I don't have a s-video port in my tv.


----------

